
Visual Studio 2017 Update now available for download - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/04/05/visual-studio-2017-update/
======
rb808
BTW Scott Hanselman just posted how to write native Linux C++ apps using Dev
Studio on Windows with linux subsystem, which I never ever thought would be
possible but is awesome.

[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/WritingAndDebuggingLinuxCAppl...](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/WritingAndDebuggingLinuxCApplicationsFromVisualStudioUsingTheWindowsSubsystemForLinux.aspx)

------
bluetwo
Don't most products nowadays use a built-in updater so they don't have to
announce updates when they are available as 'news'?

~~~
LyalinDotCom
This isn't the first HN post to make it on to the front page about a
software/service update... I only (try to) submit things that are very
relevant to the developer community.

~~~
nathanaldensr
The thing is, the update itself doesn't really have much cool stuff in it.
Check out the update notes: [https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/news/releasenotes/vs2017-...](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/news/releasenotes/vs2017-relnotes#15.1.26403.0)

------
garganzol
I prefer to use more tested products at the first place. Instead, I often fall
as a victim of an update rampage. There were the days when the usual release
cycle of a product was 12 to 18 months.

~~~
LyalinDotCom
I appreciate your sentiment here, we do our best to ensure the software
quality stays high while at the same time we also try to deliver these smaller
updates faster to customers. The world is changing very quickly and the
software we use to build software in this world also needs to try and keep up.

Specifically in this release we’re adding support for Windows Creators Update,
an updated Xamarin and RedGate tools, and, yes, we’re also fixing customer-
reported issues.

With that said we know we are not perfect, but we really are trying to build
the best tool. We also listen to our community a lot, it doesn't mean we can
fix every issue or implement every feature suggested but the team is committed
to our customers and I hope we can win you over.

Related links: \- VS Feedback center:
[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/Feedback](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/Feedback)

~~~
LyalinDotCom
Ops posted incorrect link for feedback above, this one is the correct one to
use:
[https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/spaces/8/index.h...](https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/spaces/8/index.html)

------
uvatbc
I don't know if there's any Microsoft employees reading this, but if there are
any: I'd pay to have a Visual Studio that works on Linux. No, not that browser
based Visual Studio Code, the real one.

------
DougN7
Is there a decent UCRT/CRT installer yet? One that doesn't require pre-
requisite Windows Updates first?

I'm still using VS 2012 because of the nightmare of releasing C++ based
software that uses the UCRT (believe it or not, not everyone is on Windows
10/2012 R2 yet).

------
revelation
If I was an Enterprise edition customer I would feel flicked by Microsoft
essentially integrating a trial version of some 3rd party SQL extension in an
"update" that shows ads to upgrade in unwanted prompts.

~~~
timsneath
Hi there! Yeah, that would be rather sucky. But for what it's worth, the
Redgate tools we're integrating into Visual Studio aren't time-limited trial
editions - they're the real deal. We know there are raving fans of ReadyRoll
in particular, because of the way it integrates the database into the whole
DevOps workflow. So we struck an agreement with Redgate to partner on
integrating these capabilities more deeply into Visual Studio. These tools are
not available outside of Visual Studio outside of the paid Redgate product.

While it's an optional feature that can be easily added or removed, we do take
your feedback onboard: we don't want this to feel like an ad or trialware.
We're certainly sensitive to that, and we'll keep working with Redgate to tune
the user interface accordingly.

Thanks for the feedback, Tim Sneath | Visual Studio Team

